# Anyone usin a Shop Fox Classic fence ?



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm havin a bugger of a time gittin mine to 'ride' smoothly.
I jist installed the 7 foot extentions on my saw
I thoroughly degreased everything and spent a long time 'tunin' it 
paralel to the slot and top coated everything but it still feels 'heavy' and a bit sticky.All my clearences are good, rails are installed and adjusted correctly. and it's true to the slot
Anyone got any tips and or tricks to git it ride easier ?

Oh yeah, All the pads are in good shape.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My Shop Fox W1677 came with a Shop Fox Classic with the 26" rip (I slid the rail over to give it 36" rip), and it slid quite well....very much like the Biese or the Jet Exacta II. Have you tried waxing the top and inside edge of the front tube with paste wax?


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Good idea knotscott, slidin that tube over for the extra rip width :thumbsup:
I have those edges Top Coated at the moment. THo, last night after postin this i did think about tryin a paste wax.I jist couldn't decide on which kind to use.I have a product called Pig Snot that i use on our bikes. I think i'll give that a try today and let ya know how it goes.
I was watchin an older episode of The Woodsmith Shop last night and i noticed that thier Jet, ( same fence as the Shop Fox ? ), fence slid like all git out with just some finger pressure. I hope to achieve the same with mine.

One other thing. I noticed that i get verrrrry little 'cant' if you will,in my frnce when i move it. I monkeyed with the set crews for quite a while yesterday and it seems they are VERY sensitive to change and that there is a reeeeal fine line twixt proper and improper adjustment. Maybe i jist need to spend a lot more time with those two screws.





knotscott said:


> My Shop Fox W1677 came with a Shop Fox Classic with the 26" rip (I slid the rail over to give it 36" rip), and it slid quite well....very much like the Biese or the Jet Exacta II. Have you tried waxing the top and inside edge of the front tube with paste wax?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those adjustment screws definitely play a role in both alignment and how well it slides, but waxing it could help too....best to use a wax with no silicone. 

IIRC, the Woodsmith Shop now has a PM2000 with the PM Accufence, which is the same as the Jet Exacta II and HTC, which are very similar to the Biesemeyer, General T-fence, Shop Fox Classic, Steel City Industrial T-Square, Saw Stop Industrial T-Glide, and who knows how many other Biese copies...heck, most of them are even interchangeable on each other rail systems, but there are a few "Biese Lite" designs with smaller tubing - Delta T2, Jet Proshop, Shop Fox Aluma Classic, etc.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would just paste way the tube, and glide pads. Table gets wax also,
By the way, does anyone know the difference between the Exacta fence, and the Exacta 2 fence? I have an Exacta fence on my Unisaur.


----------

